# how big will she get



## cscotland (Apr 21, 2013)

hi every one my bailey was a rely big when I met her it was like an 8 week old at 5 weeks now she is 15 weeks old and she is 12 and 1/2 inchs to he shoulders her mother was an engish working cocker and dad was minute poodle will she go a lot biger cuse when she is with other cockers in the park that are audlts she is just looks massies and people miske her from a distase that she is a golden reviler


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

she will likely grow until she is 8 months old, so yes she is going to get alot bigger than she currently is.


----------



## cscotland (Apr 21, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> she will likely grow until she is 8 months old, so yes she is going to get alot bigger than she currently is.


thanks d you thinks she will be big than 18inchs and how big was you pup at this age


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I was never very good at keeping track of measuring, tho I know some members on here will be better than me. my dog is about 14.5 to the shoulder now, and only weighs 20 pounds. skinny thing that she is. 
they range so much that it would be really hard to guess her size...how big was her mum and dad, you can usually use that as a guage


----------



## cscotland (Apr 21, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> I was never very good at keeping track of measuring, tho I know some members on here will be better than me. my dog is about 14.5 to the shoulder now, and only weighs 20 pounds. skinny thing that she is.
> they range so much that it would be really hard to guess her size...how big was her mum and dad, you can usually use that as a guage


not do sure a fair size eny way do you think it possible that the pup can go bigger that the mum and dad ?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

yes sure they could, it happens in humans all the time. I am sure it can happen in dogs too..


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm not sure about height, but at 15 weeks my Tilly was 6.1kg. She is now 6 and a half months (29 weeks) and she weighs 11kg and is 16.5 inches. Her mum was quite tall for an English show cocker so that gave me a good idea of how big she would get.


----------

